# Mapping Software



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I finally got a mapping software for our new Labtop
I picked up Microsoft Streets& Trips 2006 with GPS Locator
Can't wait to load it onto the labtop tomorrow

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Good deal....You'll love it
Does have a learning curve though


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I really like this software...only problem I have with this software is is will NOT auto-reroute you if you miss a turn. You have to hit the F3 button and then it will recalc the route.

Have fun with it...


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I really like this software...only problem I have with this software is is will NOT auto-reroute you if you miss a turn. You have to hit the F3 button and then it will recalc the route.
> 
> Have fun with it...


ahhhhh, that's how you reroute!!

thanks









scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

stapless said:


> ahhhhh, that's how you reroute!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


No problem...

Let me know how the other software packages work. I'd give Microsoft a 7 out of 10, and I'd like to find a 9 or 10


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ahhhhh, that's how you reroute!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


No problem...

Let me know how the other software packages work. I'd give Microsoft a 7 out of 10, and I'd like to find a 9 or 10
[/quote]

I can NOT recommend DeLorme over Streets and Trips. If MS is a 7, then Delorme is a 5.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We'll see how it is this weekend

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

When I used my laptop as a GPS I liked "Delorme's Street Atlas" all the features, works with voice commands, and also reroutes easily


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool, Don!

I will be anxious to hear how it works out for you. Are you going to build one of those laptop mounts like Vern did?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Well I finally got a mapping software for our new Labtop
> I picked up Microsoft Streets& Trips 2006 with GPS Locator
> Can't wait to load it onto the labtop tomorrow
> 
> Don


So I guess you'll be taking the Point for the convoy so you can play with your new toy. Sounds like fun. Hope all goes well gettin' it up and running.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

I also just bought Microsoft Streets& Trips 2006 with GPS Locator on eBay this week. I haven't received it yet but it should be here in the next few days.

I'm happy to see that folks have had a good experience with it. I'm also glad I didn't get the Delorme.

What I really wanted was a Garmin or Tom-Tom but lacked the big BUCKS







to get one. Hopefully the prices will come down.

Don, I'd like to know if you encounter any problems setting it up or running it this weekend. I hope to figure out how it works before we leave for vacation in Florida the end of this month.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well it down loaded fine 
This thing is really cool tells you were gas station, rest stops, restaurants,and what ever you may need
Can't wait to test it out

Yes Doug I want to make some type of platform for it That will me my next step

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have MS 2006 and simply love it -- especially the night time view -- makes it so you can see great at night without blinding you...


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

z-family said:


> hey Don...lets compare how they look and work at NF...these are not expensive programs and if I learned that I like the other better I would buy the MS, I just havn't used it yet.


Sounds like a plan to me









Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I can NOT recommend DeLorme over Streets and Trips. If MS is a 7, then Delorme is a 5.


DeLorme's user interface isn't Windows compliant, so you have lots of learning to do to get it to work the way you want. Once you've learned it, though, it is IMHO much better than Streets and Trips.

One thing I love about the DeLorme software is that the features other than roads (rivers, railroad tracks, ponds, streams) are all in the database, so as you go down the road your passenger can tell the kids the name of that lake over there and who owns the railroad tracks over here.

For our current trip the disadvantage of DeLorme is the lack of detailed Canada coverage.

Ed


----------



## Astronut (Feb 20, 2006)

[/quote]

ahhhhh, that's how you reroute!!

thanks









scott
[/quote]

The one complaint I have is that there is no easy way to back trace a route or do a return trip







You have to manually reverse the start and end locations and then get new directions. Not a big deal if you don't have several intermediate stops/locations. But if you're planning a big trip with lots of stops, it's a bit of a PITA. Otherwise it's great. We used it yesterday to get from the new Busch Stadium (Cards won







) to I44 in about five minutes, not a single wrong turn! For someone familiar with the area this is no big deal, but when you only go a couple of times a year, you have more "opertunities to see new areas"







Without it, I think I would still be some place in downtown St. Louis









Dave


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought Streets and Trips several months ago and hooked my cheep GPS unit into the laptop and it worked great. Only a couple of problems that I see with the set up. There is no good place to leave the laptop set up in the truck as I drive, I've got a Dell 6000 with the wide screen and it's just to big for this use. Also, like has been said, the program sometimes chooses strange ways to route you. The data base is not completely up to date so locally it will try to route you on the old road bed that's not even there instead of on the new road or it will cause you to take the exit and entrance ramps for no reason at all, but I've hear of other units doing this also. The nice thing is that you can set down with the computer and route plan, changing the route easily by clicking and draging and then save the route and call it back up later. That way, you are not setting in the TV playing with the GPS unit for 20 mins trying to find out where you are or what you're doing.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the input fellow Outbackers
We give it a try and se what happens

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> I bought Streets and Trips several months ago and hooked my cheep GPS unit into the laptop and it worked great. Only a couple of problems that I see with the set up. There is no good place to leave the laptop set up in the truck as I drive, I've got a Dell 6000 with the wide screen and it's just to big for this use. Also, like has been said, the program sometimes chooses strange ways to route you. The data base is not completely up to date so locally it will try to route you on the old road bed that's not even there instead of on the new road or it will cause you to take the exit and entrance ramps for no reason at all, but I've hear of other units doing this also. The nice thing is that you can set down with the computer and route plan, changing the route easily by clicking and draging and then save the route and call it back up later. That way, you are not setting in the TV playing with the GPS unit for 20 mins trying to find out where you are or what you're doing.


I've noticed that while using mine, the software wil tell you that the construction info is out of date and will download automatically if you have internet available.

Steve


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Good deal....You'll love it
> Does have a learning curve though


Jezzzz..........Just when I thought I had the fastball figured out, now they start throwing curves!

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Good deal....You'll love it
> Does have a learning curve though


Jezzzz..........Just when I thought I had the fastball figured out, now they start throwing curves!

Dan








[/quote]

LOL




































Isn't it how it always is

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I bought Streets and Trips several months ago and hooked my cheep GPS unit into the laptop and it worked great. Only a couple of problems that I see with the set up. There is no good place to leave the laptop set up in the truck as I drive, I've got a Dell 6000 with the wide screen and it's just to big for this use. Also, like has been said, the program sometimes chooses strange ways to route you. The data base is not completely up to date so locally it will try to route you on the old road bed that's not even there instead of on the new road or it will cause you to take the exit and entrance ramps for no reason at all, but I've hear of other units doing this also. The nice thing is that you can set down with the computer and route plan, changing the route easily by clicking and draging and then save the route and call it back up later. That way, you are not setting in the TV playing with the GPS unit for 20 mins trying to find out where you are or what you're doing.


I've noticed that while using mine, the software wil tell you that the construction info is out of date and will download automatically if you have internet available.

Steve
[/quote]

Or if you have a data card (celluar connection) you can do this on the fly....now that is real time data baby!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

THats cool Jim









Don


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have used MS Mappoint (2003 I think) at work for some of my directions. The directions have always gotten me where I need to go, but some of the roads it has taken me on would not be comfortable with 52 feet of TT and TV. It is compatible with GPS recievers, but I have never used one with it. I want to know who does the best job of effectively giving you "Truck" routes to keep from having to make too sharp turns and ending up on small residential streets.

Also, I need a new cell phone, so I am looking seriously at the Motorola v325. It is the new phone with "VZ Navigation", wich is Verizon's mapping and GPS service. The phone is $99 locally with a $50 rebate. I am trying to find out some more details of the plan cost, but here is what the website says about it:



> VZ Navigator provides all the features of an advanced navigation system on your mobile phone at a fraction of the price of other Global Positioning Services (GPS) devices and systems. VZ Navigator provides: heads-up, voice-prompted turn-by-turn directions (with auto-rerouting if you miss a turn); local search of nearly fourteen million points of interest (POIs) in the U.S.A.; and detailed color maps that can be quickly panned and zoomed. With VZ Navigator you will know where you are, know what's around you, and know how to get there.
> 
> Download, subscription and airtime required for use; only in National Enhanced Services Coverage Area; accuracy and completeness of info is not guaranteed; info about location of device will be used to deliver service. Additional Terms & Conditions apply.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

VZ Navigator FAQ

This answered most of my questions. I will probably go this route. (no pun intended) It has the option to tell it what type of vehicle you are driving, so it will effectively give a "truck route". The service is $9.99 per month, or $2.99 for 24 hours. At $500 for a TomTom, It would take over 4 years to break even, or even longer if I use it less than 3 days per month.

Nextel/Sprint has a similar service called TeleNav. If Cingular would come out with something similar, prices will drop like text messaging, pic messaging, etc. have.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm...

In my Titan I just punch up where I want to go on the in-dash nav system. No concerns about being windows compliant, etc. Dosen't take up any space









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm...
> 
> In my Titan I just punch up where I want to go on the in-dash nav system. No concerns about being windows compliant, etc. Dosen't take up any space
> 
> ...










Thats not fair.

Also does not help on the bike.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

I use my Palm Treo 650 cell phone and TomTom 5 GPS navigation software. I bought the GPS and software through Palm. It works great and is very portable. I switch between my company car and Suburban with ease. The GPS receiver is a wireless bluetooth device and all I do is throw it up on the dash and go. The software is a breeze to use, just type in the address / location you want to go to and it plots a route. It also has a large database of campgrounds, gas stations, RV repair centers, etc that will show up along your route.

I would highly recommend it to anyone who has a Treo and dose not have an incar nav system. Only costs about $150 to $180 which includes the GPS receiver and software.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm...
> 
> In my Titan I just punch up where I want to go on the in-dash nav system. No concerns about being windows compliant, etc. Dosen't take up any space
> 
> ...


Yeah Doug sometimes I wish I would of gotten the in-dash Nav System oh well

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Hmm...
> 
> In my Titan I just punch up where I want to go on the in-dash nav system. No concerns about being windows compliant, etc. Dosen't take up any space
> 
> ...


Yeah Doug sometimes I wish I would of gotten the in-dash Nav System oh well

Don
[/quote]

the new type the slides in/out of your dash is really cool!!


----------

